# Vibee for saugeye?



## ocdfishguy

I need some advice, is there a color that should be used and what size works best? Went to the store and the selection was enough to make my head swim, came out dased and confused! I will be fishing from the bank, griggs, alum, and deer creek. I have never used them before and wanted to try them out. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Lewis

They are an excellent lure for Saugeyes when the water temp is below 55 degrees.
I use all sizes but the 1/4 oz. will work great in most cases.
Sometimes they want the 1/2 oz size and sometimes you need it in current or very deep water.
Braided line is very helpful in detecting the bite,as most times they will hit it on the drop.
The no stretch feature is very helpful in good powerful hooksets also.
I like to tie a florocarbon leader of at least 10 ft. in length in 10 or 12 lb test to the braid.
Always use a round nose snap to connect the lure to the line..not a swivel.
However,I have seen several anglers tie a barrel swivel inline about 2ft. above the lure,while still using a roundnose snap at the lure connection.
Colors..whew...there are plenty,but here are a few that will catch fish consistently.
Plain Gold
Plain Silver
Gold/Orange
Gold/Green
Firetiger
Silver/Blue
Red/White

Hope this helps.


----------



## misfit

better stock up on them if you casting the spillways  
fishing them across the bottom as you need to,you'll be hanging a lot of them.


----------



## eyewish

VibEs do seem to work well for saugeye, but do tend to hang up when your bank casting, or in a spillway (even more snags usually in a spillway). Seems you can reduce snags and still be productive by taking care not to go too heavy with the VibE (considering depth, current etc) and by snipping off the front hook on the front treble. (my theory is that is the one hook of the six that hangs you up most often - it faces forward where all the weight of the lure is) I haven't seen a notable difference in action or hookups when you take off the one hook.


----------



## Dingo

Unless you're fishing from a wall or directly into a deep area (like above or below a spillway), I wouldn't use the vib-e's for 'eyes. Most fish are within a foot of the bottom (and snags), which will cause you to lose most baits once in the strike zone. I use them for steelhead and white bass in open water, but I'm not fishing the bottom -- I'm working the surface to middle-depths, away from the snags. Better to stick with baits that you can work slowly without snagging as much, like crankbaits or plastics.


----------



## JIG

Ive Had Luck Bridge And Dam Fishing Them With The 
Old Bobber Trick. If You Want To Fish Deep And Heavy You 
Use The Slip Techn. Twich The Bait As You Retreive It To Shore.
If I Wish To Fish A River From The Bank Ill Lightin Up Setting 
The Bee At 3-4 Ft.  
Jig


----------



## ocdfishguy

Thanks for the info. I have a Do-it mold to make my own for about a 1/3 of the cost of buying them. Only problem is it makes one size 1/4 oz. Well it will give me something to do while I wait for the water to go down. I guess I could build an ark, LOL. Thanks again, this is a great site.


----------



## Character Zero

i have looked all over for the vibee, no one carried them, or they are sold out.. do you guys know where to get them online?


----------



## misfit

try gander mountain in reynoldsburg.they should have some.the stock was a little low a couple weeks ago,but they should still have some on the rack.
you can also contact jim corey(cripple creek bait) on this site,and order from him,for probably the best price you'll find.biggest selection anywhere.


----------



## ocdfishguy

try gander mountain out west on Hilliard/rome there were a ton of them last week.


----------



## Character Zero

thanks alot, heading over there in a few...


----------



## bttmline

contact corey, he the vibe man, he carries all colors and sizes and will ship them to you, after purchasing your vibe's then you must purchase a lure knocker. yes you will lose some but that is fishing. i wish i had a quarter for every jig i lost. the snaging will be outweighed by your stringer when the saugeyes are hitting them.
tim


----------



## joel_fishes

You can always try here too.

http://www.vibelure.com/lures.htm


----------



## saugeyesam

how are these vib"e"s for ice fishing?


----------



## Orlando

Vibes are great at Indian for ice fishing, so I suppose they work well other places to. I have better luck casting twister tails when the water gets cold and casting Vibes earlier in the year.


----------

